# Transfert entre 2 serveurs FTP



## NeoJF (24 Mars 2004)

Cette question concerne le protocole FTP. Celui permet en effet la connexion de deux serveurs FTP sur un même canal de données, pilotés chacun par un même client sur leur canal de contrôle. Cependant, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de doc me permettant d'effectuer cette manip avec la commande ftp (que ce soit sous MacOS X, Solaris ou DOS).
La technique utilise probablement les commandes de base du protocole qu'on peut envoyer avec la commande "quote" du client mais je n'ai pas encore réussi un transfert direct. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait faire ça ?
Merci d'avance...


----------

